# Cobia trips



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

My fishing partners have had some recent additions to their families. So it is not always easy to fill the boat with knowledgable anglers (Hard to believe I know). Just to get an idea of who & how many may be interested, respond on this thread.



I run a 21' Seafox cc. Merc saltwater 150. Two man tower. 

There are no controls in the tower. I prefer to run 4 anglers. We rotate tower time. One hour rotations behind the wheel. I don't mind spending a little extra time behind the wheel. I like to just see fish come over the gunwale, & I trust my gaff. If you know some one who is down to drive, BONUS! I will start running as soon as water temp hits 65. My days off change, so I will post one week in advance. Current fuel prices will put the trip @ about $40 per angler for an all day affair. 



Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

PM sent!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I launch @ Shoreline park.



Thanks for the tip flounder.:doh


----------



## MirrOman (Dec 25, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

im down with that!!


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I would be interested. I am still trying to break the curse. I have caught every billfish species in the world, but have yet to catch a cobia.


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

Count me in...


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I am waiting on the temp to rise also. I fish out of Perdido/ Pensacola with the same problem with anglers. I work a 2 weeks on/ 2 weeks off schedule. Let me know, we can take mine or yours. I will not be home this go around until March 3rd. But by the looks of the weather, it is not too favorable for fishing for anyhting right now.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i got altleast 3 or 4 that are ready when you are! just pm me


----------

